# Instalation of XP, replacing the Vista crap-o-la



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

I have the instalation disks from an "E-Machine" (now dead) for Windows XP. I want this "Vista" non-sence gone, and never want to so much as look at it again! Can I install the XP over the Vista... and get away with it?

I have alot of programs, that cost me bunches of money, that either will not run, or demand a fix, that I really do not feel is right (ethically)!

When I sell a person something, I feel they have the right to actually use it... apparently Microsoft doesn't feel this way, just so they can increase their bottom line! 

I'm sick of replacing that which is legitimately mine (and isn't broken), with stuff they say isn't mine to use without hassle or costing me the purchase price... AGAIN! 

It's like being forced to buy a new car every two years, regardless if you need one or not!

Wing


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Wingdo said:


> I have the instalation disks from an "E-Machine" (now dead) for Windows XP. I want this "Vista" non-sence gone, and never want to so much as look at it again! Can I install the XP over the Vista... and get away with it?


Many OEM disk will not load on other PC, not to mention you will not have the drivers for most if no all of the devices on your PC. You might get it to work but it may not and in most cases would not be in the spirit of the license agreement on the CD.



> I have alot of programs, that cost me bunches of money, that either will not run, or demand a fix, that I really do not feel is right (ethically)!


And every single one runs for the environment it was created for, Your trying to use it in a different system.




> When I sell a person something, I feel they have the right to actually use it... apparently Microsoft doesn't feel this way, just so they can increase their bottom line!


VIsa does what its suppose to. The fact it will not run your application isnt a vista issue its a application issue.



> I'm sick of replacing that which is legitimately mine (and isn't broken), with stuff they say isn't mine to use without hassle or costing me the purchase price... AGAIN!


Yea me too... I have all of these vinyl records and non of my CD players will play them. I'm sick of replacing that which is legitimately mine (and isn't broken) without hassle or costing me the purchase price... AGAIN! 



> It's like being forced to buy a new car every two years, regardless if you need one or not!


Your not being forced to buy anything. Your buying a 2008 model car of your choice and then complaining that your 8 tracks dont work in the radio.


The simply fact is most computers and software have a 3-5 year life cycle, your gong to be replacing both one way or another.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

You sound like a bright young man that loves his toys. However, some of us haven't enough time left in this old world to fight over silly crap like this. When I buy something, I don't expect to have to buy it again, just because some clown wants to stimulate his economy, or buy a new Rolls every year. It isn't practical for us folks that have already done our time in the trenches, and living on Social In-Security. Try that for a month and let me know your opinion.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Bright, Yes, Young, far from it, loves his toys, sure.. Now to the issue, You don't have to fight and you don't have to buy anything new again. Use the same old computer and software, just stop whining when you want to use your old software on new computers. I just not going to happen. Your wanting people to write software for something that doesn't exist yet. Kind of hard. The fact your old, the fact your grumpy and the fact your on social security has no impact on this issue. 

What software are you having issues with?


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

well according to microsoft and most software companies you dont actually own any software.
You bought the rights to use it but you dont own it.
so basically you are just renting toe usage rights from them.
You dont own anything.
i know doesnt help you but thats the way the software manufactures see it.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Gary is correct.

I like the analogy of the 8 Track. :baby04: 

Lee


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Many years ago I wanted to reinstall winME on my hp without all the hp garbage that came with. I reformated my hard drive and poked around the cd until I found the windows install (not the HP install). I was able to install ME without all the hp bloat. I was using the cd from HP for that particular computer though. XP is a different animal than ME and you could run into problems entering the serial number and or passing their genuine advantage tests. Personally I would give it a go but I would do so on another hard drive or after I did a major back up.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I tried it once, the install came up with some line about "your hardware config has changed drastically since last time" and wouldn't finish the install until I called the 800 number to India or China or wherever Microsquash has its operators and conned the operator into giving me a new set of numbers to type in to finish the install.

And if your new box has lots of built ins on the MB like video and audio you will have to track down the websites that offer downloads of the drivers since a plain jane disc usually won't have them.


----------

